# Big Ten Network 2 Go Launches for DIRECTV Customers



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Just in time for the college football season, Big Ten 2 Go is launched for DIRECTV customers. http://www.btn2go.com and sign in with your DIRECTV username and password.

You can then create an optional username and password for the site itself if you want.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Cool stuff, Tom! Thanks for the heads up. I logged in without a hitch.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Will they rename this conference the Big 12? I count 12 teams. Then, rename the Big 12 the Big 10.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

elbodude said:



> Will they rename this conference the Big 12? I count 12 teams. Then, rename the Big 12 the Big 10.


The Big Ten has had 11 teams since 1990, which is why their old logo incorporated the number 11. Now they have 12 teams, and just gave up on the whole logo thing.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Just in time for the college football season, Big Ten 2 Go is launched for DIRECTV customers. http://www.btn2go.com and sign in with your DIRECTV username and password.


Adobe is the real winner in this recent push towards TV Everywhere. Coming out with Adobe Pass was a genius business move on their part.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> Adobe is the real winner in this recent push towards TV Everywhere. Coming out with Adobe Pass was a genius business move on their part.


I wish they werent using flash for us Ipad/Ipone users cant access theses sites on the go


----------



## Chrismon1001 (Apr 3, 2011)

This is very cool any word on speed 2?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jford951 said:


> I wish they werent using flash for us Ipad/Ipone users cant access theses sites on the go


There's no good way to implement the DRM without some sort of plugin. I'm sure they'll have an iOS app eventually.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Conferences shouldn't have numbers in the name.
They need to follow the examples of the SEC, ACC, Big East, WAC.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kevinwmsn said:


> Conferences shouldn't have numbers in the name.
> They need to follow the examples of the SEC, ACC, Big East, WAC.


Too late for that.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

kevinwmsn said:


> Conferences shouldn't have numbers in the name.
> They need to follow the examples of the SEC, ACC, Big East, WAC.


Or maybe locations?

Marquette and Notre Dame play basketball in the Big East. TCU is a member of the Big East. Virginia Tech is no where near the coast (ACC). Texas A&M is going to join the SEC.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> There's no good way to implement the DRM without some sort of plugin. I'm sure they'll have an iOS app eventually.


They have already announced they will. Just no date attached.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> They have already announced they will. Just no date attached.


Great hope it is soon are there apps already for tnt,tbs, and others yet


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> Conferences shouldn't have numbers in the name.
> They need to follow the examples of the SEC, ACC, Big East, WAC.


The Pac 10 fails on both counts. Utah and Colorado are nowhere near the Pacific Ocean and there are now 12 teams in the league.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> The Pac 10 fails on both counts. Utah and Colorado are nowhere near the Pacific Ocean and there are now 12 teams in the league.


You must have some ocean front property in Arizona. There is no Pac 10 anymore. It is the Pac-12. (for now...)


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't find this btn2go in the app store? iPad version 

Thanks


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't think there is an app yet, just a website to stream from.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> I don't think there is an app yet, just a website to stream from.


That would explain it then  I read that they did have an app for the iPad. It shows you can't always believe what you read.

Thanks


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Maleman said:


> That would explain it then  I read that they did have an app for the iPad. It shows you can't always believe what you read.
> 
> Thanks


The website says they *will* have one. No announced date yet.


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

When I click on the link it takes me to BTN2Go FAQ page. I don't see anywhere on the page to login. Am I missing something?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

FenixTX said:


> When I click on the link it takes me to BTN2Go FAQ page. I don't see anywhere on the page to login. Am I missing something?


You have to click BTN LIVE in the top navigation bar, then click the login button in the top right.


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> You have to click BTN LIVE in the top navigation bar, then click the login button in the top right.


Okay, I must be blind because I don't see that anywhere on the page. I see LiveBIG but that takes me to some page about taking a photo with someone.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

FenixTX said:


> Okay, I must be blind because I don't see that anywhere on the page. I see LiveBIG but that takes me to some page about taking a photo with someone.


Here's the direct link: http://www.btn2go.com/btn2go/btnlive.jsp


----------



## YakeVlad (Aug 12, 2011)

Jeremy W said:


> The Big Ten has had 11 teams since 1990, which is why their old logo incorporated the number 11. Now they have 12 teams, and just gave up on the whole logo thing.


On a funny note, if the Big Ten adds a school from one more state the conference would encompass schools from 10 different states :grin:


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

"Jeremy W" said:


> Here's the direct link: http://www.btn2go.com/btn2go/btnlive.jsp


Not sure why but when I cleared my browsing history I was able to click on the link and do as told. Thanks for your help.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

Tom Robertson said:


> Just in time for the college football season, Big Ten 2 Go is launched for DIRECTV customers.&#8230; Cheers, Tom


Tom,

Thank you for posting this information.

If you or anyone else can answer, I'd appreciate knowing if there is a list of what channels have the *Go* service available (agreement between the programmer and DirecTV). I know HBO is obviously one. And now Big Ten Network is another.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

APB101 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thank you for posting this information.
> 
> If you or anyone else can answer, I'd appreciate knowing if there is a list of what channels have the *Go* service available (agreement between the programmer and DirecTV). I know HBO is obviously one. And now Big Ten Network is another.


Check Beerstalker's post out: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2846318#post2846318


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Just in time for the college football season, Big Ten 2 Go is launched for DIRECTV customers. http://www.btn2go.com and sign in with your DIRECTV username and password.
> 
> You can then create an optional username and password for the site itself if you want.
> 
> ...


Doesn't work for me. I tried both my DTV username/pass AND email/pass


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

rakstr said:


> Doesn't work for me. I tried both my DTV username/pass AND email/pass


Are you using an email address as your DIRECTV username these days? Or are you one of us who originally used a username? (I changed mine to email shortly after they started accepting them.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Are you using an email address as your DIRECTV username these days? Or are you one of us who originally used a username? (I changed mine to email shortly after they started accepting them.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


User name (not email), long time customer  I also tried to set up an account on btn2go but I never get my activation email from them.

I just went to the DTV website and logged in with my email address wo/issue.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

rakstr said:


> User name (not email), long time customer  I also tried to set up an account on btn2go but I never get my activation email from them.


What happens when you click "BTN LIVE" at the top?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

rakstr said:


> User name (not email), long time customer  I also tried to set up an account on btn2go but I never get my activation email from them.


You probably need to finally switch to an email username at DIRECTV.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> What happens when you click "BTN LIVE" at the top?


OK, that seems to have done it, it asked for my provider and then I got the DTV login popup, entered credentials, had to install flash, then login again.

As always, THANKS Tom!


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

So I've got it to work on my WIN7 laptop but not having much luck on an Adroid Tablet (2.3). Do we know if Android is supported yet?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> You probably need to finally switch to an email username at DIRECTV.


I was able to login with an old school username.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I had to click on a replay and then it authenticated my account with Dish. Not bad picture quality. Full screen option did not work. (Watching Wisconsin replay)


----------



## ChicagoBlue (Apr 29, 2011)

Jeremy W said:


> I was able to login with an old school username.


Are you a DTV customer again? Or are you saying after you left your account is still active and allowing you to do this?


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

jford951 said:


> I wish they werent using flash for us Ipad/Ipone users cant access theses sites on the go


Read the btntogo website and it says there will be an app for the iPad and iPhone soon .


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ChicagoBlue said:


> Are you a DTV customer again? Or are you saying after you left your account is still active and allowing you to do this?


I'm saying I was able to login with an old school username. How I was able to do that is none of your concern.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

rakstr said:


> So I've got it to work on my WIN7 laptop but not having much luck on an Adroid Tablet (2.3). Do we know if Android is supported yet?


Anyone with any insight? My tablet is Android 2.3 with Flash 10.1. It won't accept an upgrade to 10.3. I launch btn2go in the browser (both "native" and firefox), It begins to load the select frame for your service provider and hangs, displaying nothing more.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Or maybe locations?
> 
> Marquette and Notre Dame play basketball in the Big East. TCU is a member of the Big East. Virginia Tech is no where near the coast (ACC). Texas A&M is going to join the SEC.


Learn Geography. The STATE of Virginia is on the Atlantic coast. Is Chapel Hill near the Ocean? Clemson, SC? Tallahassee? Charlottesville, VA?

Only Miami and BoC are on the Coast, thinking real quick.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"gio12" said:


> Learn Geography. The STATE of Virginia is on the Atlantic coast. Is Chapel Hill near the Ocean? Clemson, SC? Tallahassee? Charlottesville, VA?
> 
> Only Miami and BoC are on the Coast, thinking real quick.


You learn geography. Virginia Tech is in the mountains at the far west end of the state. I've been there many times, have you?

Besides the fact that you are proving my point. The names mean nothing.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Here's a map guys.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm not having any success with getting the Big 10 Network (or CNN live) site to work. 

with the Big 10 Network site, if I use Firefox or IE, I get a pop up that tells me to download the latest version of Flash, which I already have. Even re-installing Flash does no good. If I use Chrome, I get a pop up that says "select a provider", and it says "authorizing", but it just hangs there and goes no further. With the CNN Live site, the "Live" button is grayed out and I can't get any further. I've tried 3 different computers with different browsers on all 3 and with the same results. 

If anyone can offer any hints or suggestions, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

lesz said:


> If anyone can offer any hints or suggestions, I'd appreciate it.


Have you tried uninstalling Flash and then reinstalling it?


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

Jeremy W said:


> Have you tried uninstalling Flash and then reinstalling it?


Yes, I have, and I still get the same results. With Firefox or IE explorer, I'm still prompted to install Flash. With Chrome, it still hangs on "authorizing". Again, I'm getting the same results with 3 different computers.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

lesz said:


> Yes, I have, and I still get the same results. With Firefox or IE explorer, I'm still prompted to install Flash. With Chrome, it still hangs on "authorizing". Again, I'm getting the same results with 3 different computers.


Alright, so it sounds like the problem isn't with your computers. It could be anywhere from your router, to your ISP, to your DirecTV account. Unfortunately, without having access to one of your computers, I can't think of anything else to suggest.


----------



## TribeFanInNE (Jun 20, 2008)

rakstr said:


> Anyone with any insight? My tablet is Android 2.3 with Flash 10.1. It won't accept an upgrade to 10.3. I launch btn2go in the browser (both "native" and firefox), It begins to load the select frame for your service provider and hangs, displaying nothing more.


Rak...if you go to btn2go.com and click on info it says this under the FAQ's...When will BTN2Go be available on Android services?
"BTN is exploring other platforms for BTN2Go, including Android." That tells me it's not yet available for the Android smartphone or tablets. It is available for the iPhone, and IPad. Hope that helps.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

TribeFanInNE said:


> It is available for the iPhone, and IPad.


I just check iTunes. No app for BTN2Go.....yet.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

lesz said:


> I'm not having any success with getting the Big 10 Network (or CNN live) site to work.
> 
> with the Big 10 Network site, if I use Firefox or IE, I get a pop up that tells me to download the latest version of Flash, which I already have. Even re-installing Flash does no good. If I use Chrome, I get a pop up that says "select a provider", and it says "authorizing", but it just hangs there and goes no further. With the CNN Live site, the "Live" button is grayed out and I can't get any further. I've tried 3 different computers with different browsers on all 3 and with the same results.
> 
> If anyone can offer any hints or suggestions, I'd appreciate it.


Updating my attempts to deal with the issue above, I was able to get the Big 10 Network (and CNN) to work fine on one computer by uninstalling Flash Block. Even with Flash Block disabled, it would not work, but, with uninstalling it, things worked fine.

However, I have been unsuccessful with trying to get the Big 10 Network (or CNN) to work on a second computer even after uninstalling Flash Block as I did on the first computer. I've also tried disabling the firewall and connecting the computer directly to the modem to bypass the router. Still neither site would work.

With the Big 10 Network, I get "authorizing", but it just hangs there. With CNN Live, when I click the "unlock live TV" button, nothing happens. I figure that I must have some some setting blocking something. Again, I'd welcome any suggestions for things to try.

Thanks.


----------



## TribeFanInNE (Jun 20, 2008)

trh said:


> I just check iTunes. No app for BTN2Go.....yet.


the is also from the website btn2go.com trh..."How do I watch BTN2Go?
This fall, BTN2Go will be available on three platforms: the Internet; iPad and iPhone. On the internet, fans will go to www.BTN2Go.com, choose their provider, enter their login information and then have full access to BTN2Go's services. On the iPad and iPhone, fans will launch the BTN2Go app (which will be free in Apple's app store), choose their provider and enter their login information to have full access to BTN2Go. Specific launch dates for each platform will be forthcoming." So if it's not available now it will be soon.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

TribeFanInNE said:


> So if it's not available now it will be soon.


hence the reason for my "...yet."

Of course Apple has to approve this app. That could add one week or one year or "never" to the process.


----------



## bases1616 (Apr 16, 2007)

Why not have it on Android too? Open source network and no need for approval!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

bases1616 said:


> Why not have it on Android too? Open source network and no need for approval!


They're working on it.


----------



## stp147 (Apr 27, 2009)

bases1616 said:


> Why not have it on Android too? Open source network and no need for approval!


They plan on having an Android app however budgetary constraints and time constraints will delay it to the middle of basketball season or next football season. They cite easier iOS development which is why they started with iOS but there are definitely plans for Android. They also cite the change to allow multiple .apk's on a single app definitely helps for compatibility purposes in the Android Market.

Source: BTN Execs at BTN Fan Council meeting (all things subject to change without notice).


----------

